# Logan River Sunday 15/07



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Haven't been there in a while so thought I would try it out. Low tide about 6am. Plan on paddling about 2kms to the mouth then drifting back down the creek with the incoming tide. May even pump some yabbies and use bait. Not a lot of reports out there for the Logan so don't know if it is firing. Fish until 10 or 11, home by 12 is the plan. Mainly targeting your estuary species, bream, flatties and whiting.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Fishbrain and I may be launching from Cabbage Tree Point on Sunday morning to try for a feed of Flatties if you're interested in heading a bit further down than you had planned. Will confirm tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Shoey,
What time are you guys likely to be leaving the beach? Heading off to the Brekky Creek tomorrow night and may be a tad fuzzy in the morning.

Jeff


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Heya Jeff. We're both a bit soft with these cold mornings at the moment, so I recon we'll prolly get to the ramp around 6.30am and be on the water before 7. There's been good Flathead reports lately, so hopefully we can bring home a feed.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah my arm could be twisted. Put up a post if you are going. I was actually going to be lazy if no-one replied and take the stinkboat out.

Are you launching from the ramp at the end of Cabbage Tree Point Road. I have taken the boat out there a few times but never gone out in the yak there.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Changed my mind Gerard, better give the stink boat a run or else the missus might make me sell it. So I am going to launch in the Logan but not in the yak anymore.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I hear ya Wayne. My tinnie hasnt had a run for a few months too.

Still going to launch at Cabbage Tree Point ramp around 6.30am. Planning on a short trip, should be back at the ramp before lunch. If anyone else is going make a specific time, ill check the site after the footy.


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm in. See you guys at the ramp if I don't get lost.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

OK, 6.30am it is!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Did you end up going out Gerard? I got to the Logan and the wind was howling down it about 20knots. Lasted about an hour until I couldn't feel my feet and went home. I saw on the news tonight that it got down to 2 degrees last night at Logan. First time I have ever gone home early from a fishing trip because it was too cold :shock:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Mate, it was damn cold! Had serious trouble tying my leader and jigheads on. Fishbrain, Jeprox and myself braved the elements and were not rewarded for it. I managed one Bream about 30cm and Jeff managed a couple of average Flatties which he kindly shared. Both Brad and I lost a nice fish each early, but we all should have stayed in bed. Next time!


----------

